# I need an 85 Maxima NOW. SOMEONE FIND ME ONE!



## nathanm420 (Jun 2, 2007)

My dad just totalled my 85' maxima 5 speed. So I'm looking for a body replacement
Everything inside is fine ( interior, engine, tranny, entire front end) 



the rear right quarterpanel is desroyed ( got hit), door/ door jam is bent , tail is broken, suspension is fucked,

so, guys, help my sorry ass out, PLEASE OH PLEASE!!


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

check tha paper

mybee find one at the wrercking yard

glad to see that someone likes thses things as i do...


----------

